# A small spline joint jig to make stylish laminate nosing stair



## maymill (Apr 15, 2019)

For Long lasting lanimate nosing with water proof. and not sharp at 90 degrees joint.

Just the small idea project hopefully help for home owners DIY project at home

Just put on table saw, clamp in place and cut.

Anyone have any questions just comment below

thank you


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

Welcome to the forum! Add your location to your profile so it shows in the side panel. Add your first name to your signature line so we'll know what to call you.

That looks like a good tip. Jump in on discussions when you're able.

David


----------



## 35015 (Nov 24, 2012)

Welcome to the forum...


----------



## maymill (Apr 15, 2019)

)) hello guys


----------

